# battery dying



## goldo25 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wasup Nissan peeps... i was searching the forum before and i wanted to know why my battery keeps dying on me. Its obvious that there is something draining the power because i bought a new battery. I started my car everyday and it turned on fine, but if i leave it sitting for 2 days or more, it won't turn on and i would have to jump start it. What could it be???? i dont have an amp or anything hooked up. My guess is that it's the Security Alarm System but i dont know. Can anyone let me know what i can do to find out what's draining the power????


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine had to sit approximately 7 days before the security system and other drains, such as the ECU, would finally kill it. I'd be looking at something like an interior light not shutting off (never see it in daytime). It's also possible the power antennae might be pulling it down (if you have one).


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

or your driver side headlight will randomlly go on in the middle of the night and drain the battery while it sat at grampas house. u know i still havent figured that thing out, and im tired of taking it to mechanics. lol. anyways i hoope u figure it out.
i would suggest making sure the battery is even dead, cause for my car it was just a bad connection, all the connectors were corrodid. but the battery was fine, so i had to push start that sucker for 2 weeks. lol i was so retarded leaving work with my friends pushing my car while i start it, haha losers.


----------



## goldo25 (Sep 27, 2005)

well i know my battery is brand new....and the security system doesnt work but the security lite blinks... im thinking it could be that because when i turned on the car...i unplugged the battery and the car was still running so i figured there is no short in the alternator....how do i look for a short??? And no, there are no lights in the car that are still on besides the security light still blinking


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

goldo25 said:


> well i know my battery is brand new....and the security system doesnt work but the security lite blinks... im thinking it could be that because when i turned on the car...i unplugged the battery and the car was still running so i figured there is no short in the alternator....how do i look for a short??? And no, there are no lights in the car that are still on besides the security light still blinking


Here is how you look for a short.
Get a multimeter, read the instructions on how to run it.
Set it on volts DC.
Remove your neg battery cable.
Anchor one lead on the battery post, the other on the negative battery cable.
Be sure the car is off for this whole test.
Now, with the meter attached, pull one fuse at a time 
until the meter says zero.
When the voltage drops, you have found the circuit with the short.
Trace and replace.


----------



## goldo25 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tranny trouble*

Wasup Nissan peeps... i wanted to know what i should do with my transmission. I have an '86 300zx nonturbo. When i put the car in any gear and push the gas the car doesnt go anywhere. i press the gas harder and it will go but it struggles. I pushed it in reverse one time and i burned the tires. U guys think it could be the transmission filter?? i hope so cuz i dont have any money to be buying a new transmission. And as for my battery problem, still have not fixed it. The battery is still dying on me and someone suggested it could be the power antenna and i think it is. When i unplug the battery and plug it again, i can here the antenna doin somethin. I'll figure that out sooner or later. Thanx for the help everyone! 
Gabe from jersey


----------

